# Netflix May Be Killing BitTorrent



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

"Apparently, if you give people a good deal on content, a lot of them will stop pirating movies."

More Here

And Here


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I don't think pirating of movies is going away. It is in the nature of some peeps to get content for free, even if they have to steal it. Criminal minds...


----------



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

I agree that it will never go away - there will always be criminals. 

What is interesting to me is that there has been a measurable reduction in the practice, even in this rough economic environment we are in. Pleasantly surprised by that. 

I'm sure the content providers are taking notice of that as well. Good lesson to be learned by them there......


----------

